# new judas priest!!!!!



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

_Redeemer of Souls_!!! With 2014 world tour!!!


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2014)

Priest. 

And that is all.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

Not even close. Black Sabbath.

I saw Priest at the Long Beach Arena in 1979-80 and 81. Stopped listening to them after that ridiculous "Turbo Lover". I missed seing Black Sabbath for the Heaven and Hell tour because they sold out so quick! Finally saw them at Ozzfest in 2000.

Sabbath was consistent over the decades even with different singers because of Tony Iommi. 

Again, not even close.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 21, 2014)

the yare both great bands and have influenced heavy metal ,but Sabbath started it all !!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Not even close. Black Sabbath.
> 
> I saw Priest at the Long Beach Arena in 1979-80 and 81. Stopped listening to them after that ridiculous "Turbo Lover". I missed seing Black Sabbath for the Heaven and Hell tour because they sold out so quick! Finally saw them at Ozzfest in 2000.
> 
> ...



I don't think you know a fucking thing about heavy metal.

Put down the copy of US magazine, idiot.


----------



## NLT (Jul 21, 2014)

Cream, Yard Byrds, Kinks, Jimmy Hendrix and the who were the pioneers of what later became heavy metal.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2014)

AND Black Sabbath was at it's best with Dio.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close. Black Sabbath.
> ...


Quite possibly the worst Priest song ever written:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ROVXf6fZ0U]Judas Priest - Don't Go (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



And what's more: proof that you need to stay the fuck away from this thread, dumbass.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> And what's more: proof that you need to stay the fuck away from this thread, dumbass.


Best Priest tune:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jac80JB04NQ]judas priest-metal gods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > And what's more: proof that you need to stay the fuck away from this thread, dumbass.
> ...




No one here gives a shit what your favorite Priest tune is.

Get back to posting Instagrams and updating your goddamned Facebook page, tweeny moron.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been in the Hall where this was recorded, Nakano Sun Plaza and I still can't believe they got this amazing sound. The place is an echo-chamber!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J9zyviTTmQ]Judas Priest (Unleashed in the East) - Victim of Changes (1979). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Get back to posting Instagrams and updating your goddamned Facebook page, tweeny moron.


You're only encouraging me Sh*t Attack!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2014)

My favorite Sabbath tune. Just recently added it to my practice set list. Tuned a whole step and a half down to C#.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHISn_DCmc0]Black Sabbath - Into The Void (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shwOv_J7QGo]Judas Priest, Dragonaut[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IevED0jUJU]Judas Priest, Hell & Back[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 21, 2014)

Which Sabbath? I did see Judas Priest years before Ozzie showed up...


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egcflOaO7N0]Judas Priest, Metalizer[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4orNgfVdgww]Judas Priest, Secrets of the Dead[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabbath was more influential, but I was a huge Priest fan.  But like most rock bands, once they hit 40, they lost it.

Saw them in concert a few years ago.  I'm glad it wasn't too loud!

Rob Halford was the greatest vocalist in metal of all time.

[youtube]hj3PQMC5QQQ[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

Back in the day, Halford was The Man.  The range this guy had was amazing.

One of Priest's best songs, and one of Halford's best vocals.

[youtube]MeKuH114EiA[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's another great Halford performance.

[youtube]GUQcPnjlvLY[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

From their really, really, really cheesy period.

[youtube]5W96PQOxtuw[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

[youtube]cAr1irxW078[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheesy but I love it!

[youtube]2sq_UG-OYSM[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

The first ever song at my first ever concert!

[youtube]4parWwDh4eM[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

[youtube]y09_guho8Vc[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jul 21, 2014)

[youtube]3ru7VTSjqyc[/youtube]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 22, 2014)

Check out this beaut from the new LP.

Got a serious _Sad Wings of Destiny_ vibe to it:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ4W6KeGdRM]Judas Priest, Beginning of the End[/ame]


----------



## Disir (Jul 22, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Judas Priest, Secrets of the Dead



I like this one.  

I'm working backwards. I'll finish listening to 'em tomorrow.


----------



## Disir (Jul 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Judas Priest, Dragonaut



Yep, that's Priest alright.  
That's good.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Not even close. Black Sabbath.
> 
> I saw Priest at the Long Beach Arena in 1979-80 and 81. Stopped listening to them after that ridiculous "Turbo Lover". I missed seing Black Sabbath for the Heaven and Hell tour because they sold out so quick! Finally saw them at Ozzfest in 2000.
> 
> ...



i agree Sabbath was the template for heavy fucking rock.....but after Ozzie left....forget it in my opinion.....and i felt in the 80's Priest got better British Steel,Screaming For Vengeance....Painkiller in 90 was pretty good to....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Which Sabbath? I did see Judas Priest years before Ozzie showed up...



what?.....Moon you do realize who came first....by 5 years right?....


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> _Redeemer of Souls_!!! With 2014 world tour!!!



I'm more of a Metallica girl myself.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > _Redeemer of Souls_!!! With 2014 world tour!!!
> ...



saw them around 91 after the Metallica LP came out...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



I've never had the pleasure to see them in concert unfortunately, but out of the heavy metal genre, I really love them.  And I really LOVE their remake of Thin Lizzie's Whiskey in the Jar too!  Great tune!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ]Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This ain't no frick'n Metallica thread.

Get that shit outta here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5YeEmAvOM0]Judas Priest, Let Us Prey/ Call For the Priest[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JvFEPEPbiA]Judas Priest, Deal With the Devil[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jul 26, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Saw Metallica in 89 on their Justice tour, and in 91 or 92 when they toured with GnR and Faith No More.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to pick between Priest and Sabbath? WTF dude?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

Toro said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



My first concert when I was 13 (Justice tour) absolutely bad ass. Talk about a first concert, ya think I could have started in easier like with the dead or Yanni or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Nope, I'm leaving it there.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

WheelieAddict said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Thirteen is really young.  My parents would not have let me attend a concert at that age.  Lol!  Must have been a really kick ass time!


----------



## Toro (Jul 26, 2014)

I saw my first concert when I was 16. We drove 4 hours to see Priest on their Defenders tour.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Toro said:


> I saw my first concert when I was 16. We drove 4 hours to see Priest on their Defenders tour.



I've only seen a few concerts.  One was a Heart reunion tour when I was like 15 or 16.  I also sneaked into an Ozzie concert when I was a teen once.  LOL!  Me and my friend got caught and escorted out by security guards on golf carts.  Embarrassing!   

Most of the other concerts I've been to were less famous local bands.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 26, 2014)

WheelieAddict said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I was 13 also, when I went to my first concert.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



And was it Metallica too?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Yeah the parents didn't know. And I didn't really know what I was getting into either. All went well (for the most part) and i got to see Metallica during the Justice days. I worked both woodstocks and Metallica at woodstock 99 didn't hold a candle to that first show. Maybe I'm biased cause it was my first concert but I don't think so..they were just incredible back then.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 26, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> _Redeemer of Souls_!!! With 2014 world tour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 26, 2014)

peach174 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I had been 14 for a month before mine. Plus it was Iron Maiden with Megadeth!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jul 26, 2014)

Didn't ever catch Megadeth, ah well ya cant see em all. Jealous though would have loved to see them especially back in the day.


----------



## CorvusRexus (Jul 26, 2014)

WheelieAddict said:


> Didn't ever catch Megadeth, ah well ya cant see em all. Jealous though would have loved to see them especially back in the day.



I saw them right after Gigantour. They only played one song off Supercollider; most of it was classics.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

WheelieAddict said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



It's probably due to all the excitement because it you knew you weren't supposed to be there!  Lol!  And because you were only a kid, everything seems bigger and better when you're a kid I think.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

Toro said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



yea when i saw them they were with GnR and Andrew Dice Clay opened it up...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I saw my first concert when I was 16. We drove 4 hours to see Priest on their Defenders tour.
> ...



my first concert was in late 68 ....Cream and Spirit....


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qha2kSrqof4]Judas Priest, Hellrider[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieByCvPuQns]Judas Priest, Demoniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizer[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7mQp7oAjm4]Judas Priest, Angel[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

An extra special treat, this:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aDBaXF68g]Halford, Heart of a Lion[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaM8wlrWQIk]Halford, Beyond the Realms of Death (live)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

Bear witness to treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeason:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05uyBxBj7x07y]Halford, Into the Pit (live)[/ame]

 Tipper Gore.

Just sayin'.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

This is an awesome Sabbath tune.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This is an awesome Sabbath tune.
> 
> Black Sabbath - Fairies Wears Boots - YouTube



You know, for a n00b here, you sure as shinola are developing a frick'n annoying habit of posting garbage on threads which doesn't belong.

This is a PRIEST thread, dear.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjHY2UYgvp4]Halford, Life in Black[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is an awesome Sabbath tune.
> ...



Consider yourself lucky.  I was going to post some System of a Down here!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss5uhrzXI-s]Judas Priest, Battle Cry[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Judas Priest, Battle Cry





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZlDZPYzfm4]Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

Honestly, I think this is really the only Judas Priest song I really know!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMN7jHFVfug]Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin' Live - Full HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmzdTJDF-Pk]Halford, Light Comes Out of Black[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOGMQ-ySqOY]Judas Priest, Between the Hammer and the Anvil[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW-6FKFnHx8]Judas Priest, A Touch of Evil[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsriRAtRl1A]Halford, Sad Wings of Destiny[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been listening to the latest Judas Priest album for the last day or so. It's a solid effort. Lots of simple rockers with excellent vocals. Very stripped down, clean sound. It grows on you, like any good metal album should.   

As for who's more important to metal? Sabbath without question. Not even close!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

Zander said:


> I've been listening to the latest Judas Priest album for the last day or so. It's a solid effort. Lots of simple rockers with excellent vocals. Very stripped down, clean sound. It grows on you, like any good metal album should.
> 
> As for who's more important to metal? Sabbath without question. Not even close!



I disagree. But oh well.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mil3LjdmAfM]Halford, Tyrant[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omz4pHuM5zU]Judas Priest, Bloodstone[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1gaGoAOGAw]Judas Priest, Riding On the Wind[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION]

Gonna post some tracks from the extended, deluxe edition of the new Priest LP.

You don't get these next five songs if you buy the new Priest at Wal-Mart, Target or Costco: you can only get these in the imports section of the record store.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7t2K930qbE]Judas Priest, Snakebite[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T0eFKkRsoQ]Judas Priest, Tears of Blood[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3PRMDxfK1Q]Judas Priest, Creatures[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQNWZ3olZbE]Judas Priest, Bring It On[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApFyTdpRv5M]Judas Priest, Never Forget[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGcBP0j9tnY]Halford, Nailed to the Gun[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvrKI027eiM]Halford, Savior[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiIQT-OHDAo]Halford, Screaming in the Dark[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enVS5N0gF_4]Halford, Drop Out[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

A rarity even for Priest fans, this:

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IGqs35UNIo]Halford, Forgotten Generation[/ame]


----------

